# Sore Mouth On Very Pregnant Doe



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Diamonds got sore mouth from the buck we bred her to... almost 5 months ago. She's had it pretty bad for this whole time. She had it under her tail at one point, and even on her udder in a place or two. She still has it pretty bad. 

I know the best thing to do is to just let it run it's course.... but it ain't going away! I called our vet this morning, and he told me to take her kids away at birth before she even licks them... Otherwise they will get it too and won't be able to nurse from the pain. 

I REALLY don't want to have to do that. It would be super sad for Diamonds. But I will do what I have to. 

She may wait until the 5th of April before she kids. I'd love to have it gone asap!!! Is there anything you've had experience using that will heal sore mouth quicker? My vet said I could try Iodine. ???


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard to use tea tree oil on it twice daily. Another place i read said to pull the scabs off and touch the area with PURE bleach. That it will sting but it kills the virus and heals faster.

thing is - you COULD bottle raise - but that doesn't mean that the kiddos won't get it ... so really .... its a catch 22. Some will pull once seen on the udder from the kids ...


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

this isnt going to affect any of the babies already with the herd is it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

BlissMeadows said:


> this isnt going to affect any of the babies already with the herd is it?


It can.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

My mom said that Today works its a medicine for mastitis my mom said it works great


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

5 months sounds like a long time for soremouth. I thought 2-3 months it was over. She could be chronically infected or it could be something else. Treating the sores might help. Watch for secondary problems. Iodine is one way to try to treat the sores. I think a zinc oxide cream might help or A&D ointment. Maybe some Boudreaux.

http://www.drugstore.com/templates/...x'S_Butt_Paste&scinit1=Boudreaux'S_Butt_Paste


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

BlissMeadows said:


> My mom said that Today works its a medicine for mastitis my mom said it works great


How does Today work for sore mouth?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Be careful you don't get it. I think I read on the forum that someone got it on their cheek!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> It can.


 okay i was just wondering because we fully plan on getting a buck from Crossroads :/ we jsut hope he wont have it. no promises on that though


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> How does Today work for sore mouth?


I dont know thats just what my mom was told she didnt ask though


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

always wear gloves when dealing with it..but Im with GT...5 months is along time not to see improvement..are you sure its not staph? or maybe has gotten infected..I would try washing with vinegar and water wash.the dry them well and spray with iodine...vinegar will change the ph environment..help with healing and drying the sores..


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I've heard putting gentian (sp?) violet on the sores can help heal them up quicker. I think that's the main ingredient in blue-kote, so you should be able to get it at the feed store. I wonder if the vet can do skin scrapings and verify that it's actually sore mouth? My understanding is that it's very contagious, so after this long I would think you would see if in some of your other goats if it was sore mouth. I have no personal experience with it, though. 

Good luck! I hope you can get it cleared up quickly.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have had sore mouth really bad off and on and it can last a long time. Sometimes picking off the scabs and scrubbing it with iodine may help. But only do it one time. The more you break them open the longer they have it. The faster it drys out the faster it will go away. The problem is as long as they have it, it will keep infecting different areas on their body that hasnt been infected yet. But for the babies its a tuff choice i have been lucky that they didnt get it as bad as the older ones so they still ate fine. But the problem thats worse is that the mother will kick them away because nursing hurts. If its not on her udder at the time they are born i would leave them. Thats what i did and mine were fine. If shes already had it on her udder then the babies wont give it to her udder again. You will just have to watch the babies closely to make sure they are eating.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

happybleats said:


> always wear gloves when dealing with it..but Im with GT...5 months is along time not to see improvement..are you sure its not staph? or maybe has gotten infected..I would try washing with vinegar and water wash.the dry them well and spray with iodine...vinegar will change the ph environment..help with healing and drying the sores..


Hey Cathy,

We had a goat die of frothy bloat and we used vinegar in the girls water to keep mosquitoes from biting them (we used to spray it on their coats as well) you mentioned that Vinegar will change the ph Envioronment, i was wondering since Frothy Bloat is caused by Ph Imbalance, could vinegar cause Frothy bloat in goats? we used it a whole summer this doe didnt die until 2 months after she gave birth in may. i was just wondering if you might knew anything about it?

thanks


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

BlissMeadows said:


> okay i was just wondering because we fully plan on getting a buck from Crossroads :/ we jsut hope he wont have it. no promises on that though


Dont let this keep you from buying nice stock! Its really no big deal. Just looks bad while they have it. Some animals will loose a little weight but most have no problems at all. Also as far as it being contagious to humans, just wear gloves if you plan on touching the infected area. It can only be transferred from their sore into an open cut you have. It wont just appear on you. Think of it like staph. Yes you can get it, but not likely.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

smshooter515 said:


> Dont let this keep you from buying nice stock! Its really no big deal. Just looks bad while they have it. Some animals will loose a little weight but most have no problems at all. Also as far as it being contagious to humans, just wear gloves if you plan on touching the infected area. It can only be transferred from their sore into an open cut you have. It wont just appear on you. Think of it like staph. Yes you can get it, but not likely.


okay well we were just wondering because when we do get the buck we were wondering if we should make a place where he can be and we can cure him and then put him with the herd if needed.  Like a quarantine LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow... thanks for all the suggestions! We'll work on it today and hopefully we'll see some improvement. The funny thing is she is the only one who has it. Cosmo and Poli had a scab or two on their mouths while preggo, but theirs went away in a couple weeks before they kidded.... 

I don't know GT. It sure looks like soremouth to me. How would I know if it is a staff infection? We treated her with penicillin in case it was secondary... nothing changed. 

Tasha, none of our other goats (or kids) have soremouth. Diamonds has had it for months. If the others were going to get it, they would have gotten it by now.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I suspect that there are many, many goats who are carriers and you never will know it. Think of it like chicken pox for goats.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow... thanks for all the suggestions! We'll work on it today and hopefully we'll see some improvement. The funny thing is she is the only one who has it. Cosmo and Poli had a scab or two on their mouths while preggo, but theirs went away in a couple weeks before they kidded....
> 
> I don't know GT. It sure looks like soremouth to me. How would I know if it is a staff infection? We treated her with penicillin in case it was secondary... nothing changed.
> 
> Tasha, none of our other goats (or kids) have soremouth. Diamonds has had it for months. If the others were going to get it, they would have gotten it by now.


You could get it tested to confirm sore mouth. Which it sounds like is the most likely culprit. I just thought it sound like a long time for sore mouth. But, I guess it can for awhile longer than I thought. Good luck with it.

Sore mouth just doesn't seem like a big deal to me. Just ugly pox that run their course.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for your help and advice GT, I really appreciate it. I am just worried her kids will get it on their mouths and then wont want to nurse.... I'm leaning towards leaving the kids on at this point though. She does have 2 scabs on her udder... but just on the back. She's had those areas for months too and it hasn't spread anywhere else.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

BlissMeadows said:


> okay i was just wondering because we fully plan on getting a buck from Crossroads :/ we jsut hope he wont have it. no promises on that though


I'll be getting a buck and a doe next year. Don't worry. They know what they're doing and I'm sure that your little boy hasn't been exposed


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay sorry for being such a worry wart victoria Lol hes just and awesome boy and we cant wait to meet him in person im so excited for the next two days to come to send in the first deposit


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for that Reagan.  

Okay so just came in from washing and treating her mouth. I used what we had on hand for now. I got her on the stand and rinsed/rubbed vinegar/water on. Then I dried it off and put zinc oxide cream all over the sore areas. 

Here are some pictures from just now. I know it looks bad, but this is just what soremouth is. Just wanted to show you how much it looks like soremouth. I don't know what else it would be.... I was pleasantly surprised to find it clearing up on her udder. If you see the light pink area on her right udder, the scabs are gone. Whoo hoo. 

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No problem Tasha.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> I suspect that there are many, many goats who are carriers and you never will know it. Think of it like chicken pox for goats.


Since Chicken Pox is an opportunistic retrovirus and Sore Mouth is the goat version couldn't the reason she's had it so long be that she's pregnant?

Pregnancy lowers some mammals immune response, so maybe the poor girl will clear up fairly quickly after she gives birth? How long after birthing do goats have immune issues normally?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like it is done


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure Axykatt. ?? I betcha that is why though. Her immune system is down from being pregnant. So hopefully it will finally go away a little while after she kids!!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

How ironic!! I just went outside to feed and one of my does has sores on the corner of her mouth. I immediately thought, sore mouth. So looked quickly at everyone else and my 3 month old buckling has one sore. I am going to take a picture right now of my doe and get some advice on whether it looks like sore mouth as I have never had it on my farm.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good timing!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with GTAallen...looks like they are healing.. : ) keep up your treatment and you hopefully she will be clear to kid in no time : )


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Not sure if this is sore mouth or not, hope it is, but it seems to be only in the corner of the mouth on both of the infected of mine. Does this look like sore mouth to y'all?


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

This one is my doe. It is much worse on her and the sore are big and come outward. Almost like a wart.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..looks like sore mouth...dont touch without gloves..you can catch it..keep it clean and dry..: )


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

this is a video on youtube that i saw and it is worth a shot sorry so graphic but it is worth a try


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yiks..poor baby!!!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

What's even crazier is that she just got bred last week and I pray that she doesn't have a hard time fighting it off if it is sore mouth as your doe did. Hers looks really good though! Like its healing quite nicely. I have been watching her countdown and I hope see gives you twin does! Dappled that is!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Holy moly! I hope none of mine get like that!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the video Renae. Maybe I'll pick some Today up and try that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

pubgal83 said:


> What's even crazier is that she just got bred last week and I pray that she doesn't have a hard time fighting it off if it is sore mouth as your doe did. Hers looks really good though! Like its healing quite nicely. I have been watching her countdown and I hope see gives you twin does! Dappled that is!


Thanks! I hope so too.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

pubgal83, do your goats eat stuff with a lot of thorns? Blackberries, rasberries, roses, green briar, etc?


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> pubgal83, do your goats eat stuff with a lot of thorns? Blackberries, rasberries, roses, green briar, etc?


No, none of what you mentioned. Maybe some thistle but they usually don't touch it and not much has come up yet due to the weather.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

No cactus? Sometimes goats get sores, similar to your goats, from thorns on cactus, blackberries, roses and plums here.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Now! I do have cactus but do you mean the get poked? If so, my doe I pictured was poked like 4 times, that would seem crazy.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They can get poked when they eat the prickly pears and the flowers. Also when they nudge around for new growth around cactus they get poked. Mine had spots like that after they ate the neighbors roses and sometimes they eat green briars and get a spot or two.

Those wounds can also be the pathway for sore mouth.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

That video was super helpful! Where can I pick up "Today"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any farm supply store like tractor supply...


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

This thread is actually making me feel a TON better! I sent my 3 does out to be bred in december and they came home with it, and gave it to the rest of my herd. It was a super mild case, my yearling got it the worst and it took her about 4 weeks to heal up, but the others took 2-3 weeks. 

Crossroads to me, that looks like it did get a secondary infection, mine never looked so goopy like that. Even at this point, if she were mine, I would still treat it with some today, or gentian violet to help, especially since its been going on so long.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi
My doe got scabby mouth after she kidded. I used a mixture of 10% copper sulphate (can get from garden store) and 90% apple cider mix. Mixed it up and put it in the bottom part of a plastic two litre milk container (or you could use a the bottom half of coke bottle). Because it was on my does mouth - I just placed her mouth inside of it to soak...Hers was a really bad case...It made the scabs harden and drop off quicker. One of her buck kids started getting it and it was very mild and cleared up really quickly. The other kids and other sheep never got it. I also used a homeopathic spray - called ORF - specififically for scabby mouth - I sprayed other kids and goats with it - on their nose - it is meant to be a preventative. I have had no further cases of scabby mouth thank goodness. Horrid thing!!! Used lots of gloves! As humans can apparently catch it too  Hope kidding goes well and hope this is helpful


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

PS the 90% apple cider is meant to read Apple Cider VINEGAR not just apple cider! That would be a waste!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

audrey said:


> Crossroads to me, that looks like it did get a secondary infection, mine never looked so goopy like that. Even at this point, if she were mine, I would still treat it with some today, or gentian violet to help, especially since its been going on so long.


 The only reason it looks goopy is because I had just brushed water/vinegar on it and rubbed zinc oxide cream all over her nose! Thanks for the advice though.  It's normally very dry and doesn't look sticky unless I put cream all over it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Selah123! That sounds like a great thing to try!  I appreciate your input!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Will be thinking of you all as I remember what a nightmare time it was for me! And the gloves I went through! It was also a few weeks before the local show! and I had sold one of the buck kids and had to hold on to him until it passed and tell the buyer to see if she still wanted him! Was very lucky though that it only went through two of the 17 stock AND they all licked off the same salty block! amazing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, some seem like they never get it. Obviously.... since only a few in our whole herd picked it up!


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

So here is my doe with what I believe is sore mouth.









I have washed it. Someone told me not to brush the scabs off. I used an antibacterial spray on a wash rag. Then I put nu spot on it. 
What I want to know is how do you all get your goat to stand still. She fights me so much. Do I need milking stand? I was thinking of building one. I guess that would really help. 
I think she was immunosuppressed due to a deficiency of copper- (I gave her a shot of multi
Min this am). I have started to really boost her food and vitamins.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Xuxasmamma said:


> So here is my doe with what I believe is sore mouth.
> 
> I have washed it. Someone told me not to brush the scabs off. I used an antibacterial spray on a wash rag. Then I put nu spot on it.
> What I want to know is how do you all get your goat to stand still. She fights me so much. Do I need milking stand? I was thinking of building one. I guess that would really help.
> ...


That looks like sore mouth to me.
Do not touch it with your bare hands, you can get it and I have heard that it it NO FUN!
& milking stands are great for keeping them still, I would highly recommend making one.
Yes there are other options (tie them with a short leash to the wall, lay them on their side,. Etc,..) but I think the stand is the easier option in the end.
I hope it clears up soon!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep - its called orf in humans - YUCKKKY definately glove up!!! I cut a coke bottle in half - fill with copper sulphate and vinegar (as described earlier and place her mouth inside. She wont tend to drink it but its a great way of getting it around her scabs and if she doesnt stand still long it doesnt matter so much...it dries up the scabs brilliantly and seemed to get my does to fall off and heal up quicker. Great idea re copper, poor baby!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

hi, if i dont have apple vinegar what do i put with the copper sulphate. thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

usamagoat said:


> hi, if i dont have apple vinegar what do i put with the copper sulphate. thank you


Do you have any type of vinegar?


----------

